# Any EV'ers in TAUPO?



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be in Taupo for a couple of days next week and over the weekend (1 - 5 March) and was hoping to catch up with any EV converters or even anyone just thinking about it, while I am there.

Sorry I can't recall your names but I have met a guy with a Subaru conversion at the EV Workshop event and I test drove the iMiev with another guy at the Clean Energy Expo in October, so there are at least 2 of you in Taupo

Please PM me on the forums (or n.smith at peltech dot co dot nz) and I will see about meeting up if you are available.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I have one possible meeting setup - is there anyone else out there?


----------

